# Help identifying a SB lathe from less-than-good pictures?



## brownac1983 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey guys, this lathe is up for sale as part of an estate. I know it would be a big step up from my Atlas TH-54 as long as it's not terribly worn out, but what I don't know is exactly what I'm looking at here. Based on the features I've seen comparing it to others on the internet I'm guessing either a 15" or 16" by about 6' bed. Does that seem correct? There appears to be a stray handle of some type on the tray above the gearbox, does that look like it's from this machine? Are there any pitfalls to look out for specific to these lathes? I know the basic things to look for on a used machine but I have no experience with South Bend products. And assuming I buy it, would a standard 1/2" drive socket set (up to 1"), combination wrench set (up to 1") and large screwdriver set be sufficient to break this down into major assemblies (headstock/bed/pedestal drive/legs) for transport or would I need any special tools? The pictures attached are all the information that's available until the day of the sale and at that point I want to have any info that I can get. Thanks.
  -Drew


----------



## Superburban (Sep 7, 2018)

That thing above the QCGB, I bet is an adjustable wrench handle.

I'm far from a SB expert. Two things I see that may help someone identify it, are the top mounted oilers for the spindle bearing, and the tail stock. I think the drive belt tensioner lever is a one off, so it will not help in dating/ identifying.

My gut feeling is a 14", by the slope of the gearbox cover, But I can't find any pics to support my feeling.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 7, 2018)

Check for bedwear of course, also see what accessories are included especially a steady and/or follower rest
Those are rugged lathes, not much to go wrong
Looks like a 16" to me but hard to judge from the one picture- I see a pair of vise grips used as a belt tensioner handle LOL
Also looks like perhaps a 60s to 70s vintage


----------



## dlane (Sep 7, 2018)

Ied guess a SB 16 also ,single tumbler qcgb , large dials, top Oiler spindle, bed wear could be the show stopper.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 7, 2018)

The oilers on the spindle bearings say that it is not so recent manufacture, even the wartime ones had oil cups on the front of the lower half of the bearings, but the large dials do not seem to fit that time frame.


----------



## derf (Sep 7, 2018)

I wouldn't worry too much about bed wear, typically the larger machines never get the wear a smaller one will.
 The stray handle you see is not a handle at all. It's an Armstrong tool holder laying close to the carriage stop....


----------



## Superburban (Sep 7, 2018)

I could show you a 16" SB, with lots of way wear. I don't think the PO of my SB16, ever heard of an oil can. The apron right side oiler is broke off, so the traverse handle shaft bore is also worn to heck. For me, the way wear is not an issue, as 90% of what I use the 16 for, will be with the cross travel, and the compound. The apron bore will easily be fixed by some boring, and oilite bushings.

For the way wear, Look for a ridge at the top of the ways. With the design of the saddle, the top edge of the ways will never see contact with the saddle, so the depth of the resulting grove, will give you an indication of the amount of wear. also safe to assume the inside on the saddle ways will be worn about the same amount. Then look how far down the bed the ways are worn. If the wear is consistent most of the way, or at least as afar as you will use the most, it may not be a big issue for you.






Even with disassembling into the major components, there will still be some darn heavy parts. You are likely looking at over 2000 lbs, so the bed along is likely over 800 lbs. Would be easier if you could rent a flat bed trailer, and haul it that way.


----------



## Technical Ted (Sep 8, 2018)

Looks very similar to my ~1935 15"x6' South Bend. All but the large dials which may be a modification done by a previous owner??? The single tumbler QCGB and oil cups up on top of the head stock put that lathe in around the same age as mine. Mine is a nice, rugged,heavy hunk of cast iron more rigid than my new 13" SB. 

One thing to check are the bored CI housing bearings for the motor and lower pulley shafts. These are bored directly in the housing on mine and if not properly lubricated could be badly worn. Mine were and I rebuild it making a new housing out of angle iron and pillow block bearings. Other than that, mine has served me well for many years.

Good luck,
Ted


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 8, 2018)

Comes complete with lathe dog


----------



## brownac1983 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks guys. That helps a lot. Hopefully there's some tooling available with it, as I'd be upgrading from an Atlas TH-54 which, although probably an inferior machine, is well tooled. I agree with the flatbed trailer advice, I'll call Sunbelt on Monday and reserve a dropdeck. Worst case, if I don't get the machine I'll only be out $35 or so. My truck will haul the weight, but unloading it from bed height would be a problem.


----------

